# 20 Extra high



## rjmarchisi (Feb 16, 2004)

Well I finally finished and planted this tank. It has been going for about a month now with a water fall down the cork bark on the left side. It is only waiting for about 4 Leucs so I will probably seed it with springtails.










other images by date
http://www.evolv3d.com/frogs

rjm


----------



## TonyT (Feb 16, 2004)

Very nicely done. I like the entire setup. I think they will as well. Great job and good luck.

TonyT


----------



## addam4208283 (Feb 19, 2004)

Nice tank.  I definitely think they are going to like it. Also I checked out your other pics, you have some great frogs as well as tanks.
What type of camera do you use? 

ADAM


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2004)

wow! great job! this is my favorite tank:



















interesting to see the change in the plants in just 2 months 8)


----------



## rjmarchisi (Feb 16, 2004)

Nikon Coolpix 5700, its a 5 megapixel. The images of the tanks would be alot better except that the room is only 6' wide ( a chrome metal shelf that takes up the whole wall with the tanks) by 10' long, and there is a computer desk and a book shelf so I cant' get far enough away. 

I removed the ferns as they were not doing so well and scraped off the java moss for some other tanks. I don't think the Peperomia is doing so well either, not enough light there and too damp from the waterfall. It really is amazing how the tanks change over time and you don't seem to notice it unless you keep digital files.

rjm


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2004)

I really like your setup. I was wondering what the "grassy" like stuff is down in the valley. It looks great. What size is your tank and what and how many do you have in it.
Thanks for sharing.
Rhonda


----------



## rjmarchisi (Feb 16, 2004)

Believe it or not, its java moss growing all along the log and lower portions of the tank, started from a ball smaller than a fistful. It is a 29 gallon tank that houses 4 Azureus and once I am able to identify the sexes I will probably remove one or two.

rjm


----------



## Moe (Feb 15, 2004)

Wow, never even seen an extra high 20. Dimensions?

M.N


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2004)

look to be a 22 tall actually, i have one that looks to be the same dimensions. i haven't used it because i am afraid that reaching in to maintain it will be a pain in the butt because of the height. i was worried that it would be difficult to construct it too because of the angles, but here is proof that it can be done =)


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Very nice, what are you putting in there?



rjmarchisi said:


> Well I finally finished and planted this tank. It has been going for about a month now with a water fall down the cork bark on the left side. It is only waiting for about 4 Leucs so I will probably seed it with springtails.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rjmarchisi (Feb 16, 2004)

Hopefully 4 Leucs, but I think it would be really nice for a thumbnail species, but I am too impatient to be on a waiting list. The 20 extra tall has the exact dimensions of a ten gallon stacked on another ten gallon. I have another one in the works and plan to get a third to fill an entire row of 3 on six foot long wire shelving. I really like the verticle format of these tanks, the only downsize is that you can get a 55 gallon tank for $10 more.
My only concern with the height is the lack of light reaching the bottom of the tank but so far the plants are doing well.

rjm


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Not sure about leucs in there, not enough cover, maybe not enough for some others. Add a couple broms and then get some vents or imitators.



rjmarchisi said:


> Hopefully 4 Leucs, but I think it would be really nice for a thumbnail species, but I am too impatient to be on a waiting list. The 20 extra tall has the exact dimensions of a ten gallon stacked on another ten gallon. I have another one in the works and plan to get a third to fill an entire row of 3 on six foot long wire shelving. I really like the verticle format of these tanks, the only downsize is that you can get a 55 gallon tank for $10 more.
> My only concern with the height is the lack of light reaching the bottom of the tank but so far the plants are doing well.
> 
> rjm


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2004)

rjmarchisi said:


> The 20 extra tall has the exact dimensions of a ten gallon stacked on another ten gallon.
> rjm


Yeah, thats what i have too, it's actually 22 gallon tall known as a 20 extra high some places, very hard to find tank. How long have you had it up and running? wondering if the moss will thrive on the bottom after a period of time.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

*awesome tank!!!*

Great looking tank. We use a few of these for breeder 'thumbnail' tanks. It is hard to reach to the bottom, but I don't have to do it too often.


----------



## rjmarchisi (Feb 16, 2004)

It has been up for close to two months and I am awaiting a shipment of broms from Bird Rock Tropicals ( it should arrive today ) to add to more cover to the tank.


----------



## trimtrig (Feb 15, 2004)

*nut looking thing*

Hello,
I like the tank, but what is that hollow nut looking thing in the front? and where can I get some?
TQ


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2004)

Very nice tanks... Look great.
Get your orders in to Bird ROck they are going out of buisness!

I have quite a few broms from them,they are super nice!


----------



## StevenBonheim (Feb 22, 2004)

Nice tank…I can’t wait to see it when it has completely filled in! 
Everyone says that this tank would be good for thumbnails but would need more cover for leucs. Well, I agree that it would need a lot more cover for leucs, auratus or tincs but in my experience (which is close to nothing, I’ve only kept vents) thumbnails like more cover than the big guys. Even though more broms are going to be added to this tank, I still would have loaded it with other leafy plants that would overlap each other, like philodendrons and such. Even broms don’t provide very much cover other than down in their axils. Think about what these sorts of frogs would be used to in the wild. Vents or imitators would most likely be found in epiphytic clusters that would probably contain a few broms along with other leafy plants, maybe an orchid or two, all packed together on a limb. These clusters would probably be bigger than this tank!
From what I’ve seen (from people posting pics of their tanks), other people’s thumbnail tanks seem to be bare like this one and have very small clusters of plants for hiding. Also from what I’ve seen, thumbs that are in a tank overgrown with philodendrons become much more bold. What are everyone else’s views on thumbnail tanks? How does everyone else keep their thumbs? What are the plantings like? Thanks for reading this incoherent post...im tired. :shock:


----------



## rjmarchisi (Feb 16, 2004)

Great information from everyone. The nut thing was from Black Jungle.

http://www.blackjungle.com/Merchant2/me ... y_Code=MAI

Thanks for everyones replies and I do have plently of time before I can put the 4 leucs in the tank as I'm sure they will be really small. I put in a bunch of broms and will take a pic tonight, but I think you are right and I need more leafy plants in the tank. Maybe this weekend I will make a trip to the Home Depot and see what they have.

rjm


----------



## trimtrig (Feb 15, 2004)

thanks for the info on the pods, I like the look of them.
TQ


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2004)

What is that pod thing buried in the moss? It looks really cool.
Neal


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2004)

> The nut thing was from Black Jungle


I also added these to my tank. They do look really cool. I am now having a problem of them getting mold. The mold is only on them. Anyideas?

Stitch


----------



## rjmarchisi (Feb 16, 2004)

It will go away after some time, it happens to all wood like materials.

rjm


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2004)

good to hear, thanks.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Really? There website says they are upgrading it, seems strange if they are going out of buisness.


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

Thanks for the link. I didn't know Black Jungle carried those, and wondered what they were. Doing a search on google for 'Brazil nut pods' brought up the following page, which I thought was very interesting:

http://www.bertholletia.org/bertholletia/gallery/body_gallery.html

It's a good reminder how it's not just frogs that rely on the forest.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2004)

kyle1745 said:


> Really? There website says they are upgrading it, seems strange if they are going out of buisness.


I know, but that is what the lady at Birdrock said. I guess the land all around them is beening devloped into residental, and they are just closing the door. As far as the website it is...well aweful at best. Next to impossible to navigate through.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2004)

What kind of moss is that??



Spectabilis73 said:


> wow! great job! this is my favorite tank:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2004)

It looks like java moss which is usually sold in the aquarium plant hobby. if kept moist in a viv it will grow as a cover rather than the ball-like clumps in an aquarium.


----------



## Dunner97074 (Sep 19, 2004)

Is the valley dry or wet? Cool set up!
Mike


----------



## rjmarchisi (Feb 16, 2004)

It really depends on the water level in the tank, but it is usually pretty wet down there, it can be a pool if I spray the tank alot. Thanks for the compliments.

rob


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

I have to agree thats one of my favorite vivs.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2004)

Am i the only one who cant see the 20 high pic?


----------

